# vaulted ceiling smokie



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

3xdad said:


> What would be the ideal location for a smoke detector in this living room?
> 
> The exposed beams are 10' high, the trusses are about 16' high in the center, and the fans will be hung between the two.
> 
> Thanks.


 

Why would you put one in there?


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

If I were to put one in there, I would put it within a foot of the highest point of the ceiling.


----------



## magneticpersona (Apr 28, 2012)

just put in in line with the fan so that it is discreet. However make sure it is hardwired, since changing the batteries might be challenging for the home owner later. I would like to point out that as per building code, you don't require a smoke alarm there. In fact they should be where the bedroom area is.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

our inspectors won't let me put it in the peak. It has to be between 1 to 3 feet vertically from the highest point of the ceiling. The smoke can roll across the peak and the detector will take longer to do its thing. So I am told.


----------



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

On the wall on the right..close to the ceiling so it can be serviced with an extension ladder


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

If you go on the wall, within 3' of the peak. Crazy thing with the combination detectors, where is the best
place to mount them. One of the inspectors says CO2 detection would best be near floor.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Here they go by the manufacturer's specs ( I know only because I got dinged on one a few years ago). I believe it was 3 feet from the peak.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

mbednarik said:


> our inspectors won't let me put it in the peak. It has to be between 1 to 3 feet vertically from the highest point of the ceiling. The smoke can roll across the peak and the detector will take longer to do its thing. So I am told.




Most 'specs' call and state (3) three feet from the peak. That is the basic.

Now depending on the room- most spot detectors (smoke) are only good for 900SQ'- 

But: this all changes once you start talking 'real' area.

For a residence: 3' down. should be OK. 
For the skeptics: Smoke detectors DO SAVE LIVES!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

This is from NFPA-72, but it's copied almost verbatim in the IRC and many other codes:

_*29.8.3.2 Sloped Ceilings.* Smoke alarms or smoke detectors mounted on a sloped ceiling having a rise greater than 1 ft in 8 ft (1 m in 8 m) horizontally shall be located within 36 in. (910 mm) of the high side of the ceiling, but not closer than 4 in. (100 mm) from the adjoining wall surface._


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

Carbon Monoxide is almost the same density as air. There is no advantage to mounting them close to the floor.


----------

